# How much ground flax seed do you feed?



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We only have 1 horse we give it to so I started buying the FLax snax. The dose is 7 cookies per day. I know that doesn't help much :-|
I know they should be ground to get the benifits of them.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

I give both of my horses a small handful of ground flaxseed once a day. They also get a vitamin supplement that has a little flaxseed in it... so they get a little more than the handful.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

No more than a cup a day. Flax in large quantities can cause thinning blood and a decreased capacity to clot. At least that's what I read when I did my research.


----------



## Sonnyx12 (Oct 26, 2009)

when i bought my last horse [he came out of a fancy shmancy barn in wellington, fl] the trainer said the flax seed had to be cooked in a crock pot of it to be effective for the horse. has anyone every heard that?


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

:?I have heard all sorts of stories! I used to use ground flaxseed that my tack store sold - then I was told it HAD to be refrigerated and I was not keeping it in the fridge - I only bought 5 pound bags, so I did use it fairly fast - it was not stablized, so that bothered me - I am now using Omega Horseshine - it is stablized and has a one year shelf life - I love it and it delivers what it promises. I feed the recommended amount.
I have also heard about cooking the flaxseed - no way I can do that! 
There are A LOT of opinions out there - makes for interesting reading!


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Sorry I didn't reply earlier, my internet was down. I have some stabilized ground flax seed. So I am thinking about somewhere between a 1/4 cup and 1/2 cup? I read so much about flax seed this past week I feel like my head would burst. I would love to discuss it some more but I don't have time right now but if anyone else has views on it please chime in!


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Our horses get 1/2 a cup once a day. I like flax, it really helps with their coats and mane/tail growth. 

When I introduced it into their diets about a year ago, they all started to get dapples about 6-8 months later.

My older gelding who had a very thin tail and would only ever grow to just above his hocks is now thick, and just above his ankles.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I give ground flax to both my horses. I buy it whole (a 50lb bag) from the feed mill and ground it for a weeks worth or so. Its fine for winter, but in summer you have to be careful about it going bad. Buying it preground is usually alot more expensive, especially if you buy small quantities at a time. I think they get about 1/2 to 2/3 scoop a day. If you cook anything it looses nutrients. I assume they mean cooking as apposed to giving it whole? Its kind of like oats, if you give whole oats you just see alot of it undigested in the manure.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

I buy a 50 lb bag at our feed store for like 20 bucks and at 1/2 cup a day, lasts quite awhile.
As with any feed it can go bad if not stored properly. Any feed bags that we open we place in sealable rubbermade tubs, this keeps it air tight, and rodent free.
We can also buy the whole or ground flax, I buy the ground, as it eliminates the step of grinding it at home.


----------



## cowgirl4Jesus (Nov 8, 2009)

what is the purpose of ground flax? forgive me for being naive, I'm fairly new to the horse world.


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

Maverick: I just worked Lucy up to 1/2 a cup and I think that I will stay with that amount. How long was it before you noticed a difference? Also where do you buy your flax? The cheapest I could find around here ( I haven't looked that hard yet) was a 30 pound bag for 40 dollars.

Sillybunny: I wish I was able to buy it whole and grind it, but I board and they don't provide flax grinding lol ^.^

cowgirl4jesus: Flax seed is high in omega-3 fatty acids and enhances overall health in horses. The only natural, unsupplemented source of omega-3's in the equine diet is fresh grass. 
It can help reduce inflammation, which can relieve symptoms associated with sweet itch and other skin conditions. It can also alleviate symptoms of allergies.
Because of its anti-inflammatory properties, it also helps in cases of arthritis or joint stiffness. In some cases, it helps so much that it can replace the use of commercial joint supplements or regular doses of bute.
It also boosts the immune system and can help regulate thyroid function, making it an ideal supplement for metabolic horses as well as aging horses. ^.^


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Im in Canada...not sure where you are. But I buy my Flax at our local Feed dist. Called Feed-Rite (I believe it's a Canadian company)

I started to notice a difference prob around 3 months, and by the 6th month you could really see the difference esp in My 16 yr old geldings mane/tail.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

My two year old gets a cup a day with his dinner. A horse nutritionist recommended that for him. He has only been on it for a month now.


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

I finally bought a 50 pound bag ^.^

I hope it will take about that long to see a difference, but with it being winter and all I think it will probably be longer.


----------

